# open/closed trades



## Donny (2 Apr 2012)

Does anybody know when would recruiting centers get their list of trades getting opened for 2012 fiscal year? When i checked with the local RC there was nothing different than the information they gave me month ago. ( nothing got opened) 
Does it usually take few days or weeks for them to get a updated list?


----------



## Trick (2 Apr 2012)

I don't know, but I would imagine the North Bay office would have the most recent numbers the soonest. I'd also figure it does take them at least a few days after April 1st. Can also always check to see if http://www.forces.ca/en/jobexplorer/browsejobs-70 has been updated- so far it has not (though some of those "accepting applications" already were closed just a few months ago).

I'll probably call the NB office in a few days, if they tell me anything interesting, I'll post it here.


----------



## ttlbmg (2 Apr 2012)

I am by no means an expert, so take what I say with a grain of salt. This week, expecially, can be a super busy time for recruitment centers, and that might mean that updated complete lists of open trades might not be the first thing they have at hand. That being said, there may be no change in terms of the trade you are hoping to get into either. Just because the fiscal year rolls over, doesn't mean that everything will open right away, there is still a process that goes along with that. My advice to you is, if you have time of ability, physically go down the the recruitment center and speak with a recruiter, while they might not have your trade open right away, they may be able to offer advice on whether or not a trade will open soon, or if it will open at all! I also find that it is nice to see someone, rather than speaking with them on the phone. 

The other route you could choose could be to contact the national recruitment center. While they offer more general advice to questions, they may be able to answer your questions as well. Good luck and I hope your trade opens soon!


----------



## Donny (2 Apr 2012)

I am not seeing any changes on the website since February. 
I have been trying to call the North Bay office for last 3 hours but nobody answers.


----------



## Waters81 (2 Apr 2012)

ttlbmg said:
			
		

> I am by no means an expert, so take what I say with a grain of salt. This week, expecially, can be a super busy time for recruitment centers...



Sorry, I don't mean to nitpick, but this is a HUUUUGE pet peeve of mine..."expecially" is not a word in the English language, 'Especially' is. Use the 'Spell Check' function, that is what it's there for. I would imagine you would be strung up by your toes if you did that in BMQ.


----------



## estoguy (2 Apr 2012)

Waters81 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't mean to nitpick, but this is a HUUUUGE pet peeve of mine..."expecially" is not a word in the English language, 'Especially' is. Use the 'Spell Check' function, that is what it's there for. I would imagine you would be strung up by your toes if you did that in BMQ.



I agree... its painful to hear, but more so when its written.


----------



## jemcgrg (2 Apr 2012)

I've spoken to the North Bay recruiting centre. They said it would be a few weeks before they have any updates since the budget just came out yesterday.


----------



## The_Falcon (2 Apr 2012)

Lots of speculation going on here, people need to stay in their lanes.  CFRC's have had access to a SIP production table for FY 12/12 since about middle of Jan.  Actual numbers/open-closed/selection board dates are constantly adjusted.  Looking at it right now, the last update was 26 Mar 12.  Does that mean the forces.ca website is updated continuously?  No, but they try.  When will it be updated next?  When CFRG decides they need to update it.


----------



## therickiness (2 Apr 2012)

I feel the same way 2. I have been trying to contact CFRC calgary for the past 2 days and nobody answers. The answering machine changed to telus ??? (the hell). I was told last month by my file cleric to expect interview and physicals this week. So, fingers crossed.


----------



## kenmnuggas (2 Apr 2012)

therickiness said:
			
		

> I was told last month by my file cleric to expect interview and physicals this week. So, fingers crossed.



If it's with a file cleric, perhaps you should pray instead?


----------



## krustyrl (2 Apr 2012)

> If it's with a file cleric, perhaps you should pray instead?




Now THAT is effin' hilarious.  Made me laugh on an otherwise dreary rainy workday here.!   :rofl:

Thanks.... 8)


----------



## ttlbmg (2 Apr 2012)

I apologize. I am well aware of the fact that "expecially" is not a word, x is near the s. This is what happens when you type without morning coffee!


----------



## EastCoastDreamer (3 Apr 2012)

Got a call today for EO Tech.


----------



## MMSS (4 Apr 2012)

Infared said:
			
		

> Got a call today for EO Tech.



Congratulations!


----------

